# Diablo 3: Collector's Edition - Online-Händler Hitfox kann CE-Schnäppchen nicht liefern



## TheKhoaNguyen (9. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Collector's Edition - Online-Händler Hitfox kann CE-Schnäppchen nicht liefern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Collector's Edition - Online-Händler Hitfox kann CE-Schnäppchen nicht liefern


----------



## TruePlayer (9. Mai 2012)

Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger...

Aber andererseits auch wieder Ok, weil ich D3 eh nichtmehr spielen wollte. Kann nun halt die CE für 60€ nicht für 150€ weiterverticken.


----------



## iago1 (9. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Berichterstattung - mir und 5 weiteren Freunden wurde die Bestellung von Hitfox ebenfalls storniert _niemand_ bekommt seine vor 6 Monaten bestellte CE. Da fragt man sich ernsthaft, was für einen kompetenten Einkauf Hitfox hat. Normalerweise läuft sowas mit vertraglichen Zusicherungen, die entsprechende Pönalen bei Nichteinhaltung vorsehen und nicht aufgrund von luftigen Zwischenlieferantenaussagen. Selbst ein "junger Marktteilnehmer" sollte so etwas wissen. Und Naivität ist erst recht keine Entschuldigung, sondern Eingeständnis von kaufmännischer Unfähigkeit.


----------



## StealthyAssassin (9. Mai 2012)

http://www.modulopfer.de/2012/05/wtf-hitfox-storniert-diablo-3-collectors-editionen-bestellungen-eine-woche-vor-release/


----------



## StealthyAssassin (9. Mai 2012)

StealthyAssassin schrieb:


> http://www.modulopfer.de/2012/05/wtf-hitfox-storniert-diablo-3-collectors-editionen-bestellungen-eine-woche-vor-release/


 Das ist die Einschätzung eines Anwalts


----------



## Conk (9. Mai 2012)

Finds auch gut das ihr davon berichtet wobei mir da der für mich Hauptpunkt fehlt nämlich das viele Käufer 5Monate in Vorkasse gegangen sind und diesen Käufern gegenüber eine Verlosung mehr als unfair ist.
First comes first wäre das einzig gerechte gewesen.....


----------



## Metalhawk (9. Mai 2012)

Sowohl als Sammler, als auch als Diablo Fanboy habe ich dieser CE den Laufpass gegeben. Einfach viel zu 0815 der ganze Krempel. Eine schlechte Kopie der SC2 CE. 

Dieser winzige Schädel ist wirklich nen Witz. Diablo 2 auf Stick brauch ich auch nicht. Dabei wurde sogar noch ne Umfrage gemacht was drin sein sollte. Wirrets Bein, ein Foliant oder ne schöne Diablo Statue wär wohl zu teuer geworden. Naja ist ja weitestgehend ausverkauft, hat Blizzard wohl alles richtig gemacht
Alduin wird somit noch etwas länger auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen bleiben.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. Mai 2012)

der witz ist das shitfox alle alten vorbestellungen rauskickt die 59€ statt 79€ für failblo 3 zahlen mussten und das eine woche vor release wo alle CEs ausverkauft sind X)


----------



## Daishi888 (9. Mai 2012)

Deswegen rate ich immer jhedem von solchen Schnäppchen ab, zumindest bei Vorbestellungen. Wenn das Spiel schon draußen ist und "sofort lieferbar" dabei steht, aber vorbestellen? Nene lass ma. Da gehe ich dann lieber zu Amazon, wobei im schlimmsten Fall natürlich sowas auch denen passieren kann, aber eher unwahrscheinlich, denke ich.

Meine CE habe ich übrigends schon letzte Weihnachten vorbestellt


----------



## Mothman (9. Mai 2012)

So viel zu: Retail-Versionen sind immer verfügbar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2012)

Deswegen hab ich auch nur 2 Online-Shops bei denen ich bestelle. Entweder Amazon oder Gameware. Selbst wenn es mal ein bisschen teurer ist, aber ich krieg meine Sachen dann auf jeden Fall


----------



## Mothman (9. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich auch nur 2 Online-Shops bei denen ich bestelle. Entweder Amazon oder Gameware. Selbst wenn es mal ein bisschen teurer ist, aber ich krieg meine Sachen dann auf jeden Fall


Hehe, ich wusste genau wen ich damit an die Tastatur kriege.


----------



## zShow (9. Mai 2012)

hmm also ich hab bisher noch keine mail bekommen. hatte es im januar für 59,99€ bei dieser hitfox/giga aktion bestellt. entweder bin ich dann einer der glücklichen oder aber die mail erreicht mich noch heute oder morgen...


----------



## Daishi888 (9. Mai 2012)

zShow schrieb:


> hmm also ich hab bisher noch keine mail bekommen. hatte es im januar für 59,99€ bei dieser hitfox/giga aktion bestellt. entweder bin ich dann einer der glücklichen oder aber die mail erreicht mich noch heute oder morgen...


 
so wie ich die AGB's verstanden habe (s.Link von StealthyAssassin) müssen die dich nicht gleich benachrichtigen, aber möchte jetzt auch kein Unmut schüren....


----------



## Skaty12 (9. Mai 2012)

F**k you Hitfox. Im Januar bestellt, jetzt abgesagt. Nie wieder bei so einem Drecksladen. Den 10€ Gutschein können die sich sonst wohin stecken...


----------



## Jefim (9. Mai 2012)

Bestes Beispiel, warum man solche Angebote, vorallem bei irgendwelchen unseriösen Händlern, meiden sollte. Einfach im Laden kaufen und man hat keine Probs.


----------



## Haragos (9. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Schnelle News


----------



## stockduck (9. Mai 2012)

Wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen bei solch einem Händler zu bestellen. Amazon+CE= *freu* Auch wenns deutlich mehr kostet.


----------



## totman (9. Mai 2012)

stockduck schrieb:


> Wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen bei solch einem Händler zu bestellen. Amazon+CE= *freu* Auch wenns deutlich mehr kostet.


 
Dito. Außerdem haben wir ja die Tiefpreisgarantie


----------



## bismarck-online (9. Mai 2012)

also für mich ist hitfox nach wie vor die bessere alternative zu Amazon und co...habe mir schon einiges über hitfox bestellt und alles kam bisher ohne Probleme und vorallem schnell an. Angesichts der guten Preise verzeihe ich ihnen diesen Fauxpas...


----------



## hsa-grim (9. Mai 2012)

bismarck-online schrieb:


> also für mich ist hitfox nach wie vor die bessere alternative zu Amazon und co...habe mir schon einiges über hitfox bestellt und alles kam bisher ohne Probleme und vorallem schnell an. Angesichts der guten Preise verzeihe ich ihnen diesen Fauxpas...


 
dieser "Faupax" hat mich meine Engelsflügel gekostet...


----------



## Birdynator (9. Mai 2012)

Eine Sche** Frechheit. Ich habe am 16.12 bestellt. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst oder? Und von wegen "per Los entschieden"! 95% Besteller für 80€ und 5% für 60€, im Lostopf, der Rest bekommt die F4il-m4!l. Was wollen die einem denn erzählen? Unfähigkeit hoch 10, für so eine Scheiße würde mich mein Chef 3x feuern.


----------



## rstaar (9. Mai 2012)

Also unfähig würde ich das nicht nennen, eher "geschäftstüchtig"....

Wenn ich die Heuchelei lese, dass Hitfox ja jetzt so kräftig draufzahlt für das Ersatzangebot mit der Standardbox, kommen mir die Tränen. Bei Amazon.co.uk hätten die frühesten Besteller der Standardbox auch nur umgerechnet 33€ (inkl. Versand)  bezahlt, wobei ich da garantieren würde, dass die Ware auch ankommt. 

Bin selbst nicht betroffen von dieser Geschichte, aber bei einer solch begehrten Ware würde ich nicht auf Händler vertrauen, die Sachen verkaufen, die sie gar nicht haben, aber dafür schon auf Vorkasse bestehen.


----------



## Butchnass (9. Mai 2012)

rstaar schrieb:


> Bei Amazon.co.uk hätten die frühesten Besteller der Standardbox auch nur umgerechnet 33€ (inkl. Versand)  bezahlt, wobei ich da garantieren würde, dass die Ware auch ankommt.


 
Ich bin einer dieser frühesten Besteller und habe zweimal bestellt.
Nach meiner Erfahrung dauert es dann aber ca. 2 Tage länger bis es da ist. Damit kann ich aber ganz gut leben.


----------



## Cornholio04 (9. Mai 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese Sache wirklich eine zum Himmel stinkende Schweinerei sondergleichen ist, empfehle ich jedem der nun leer ausgegangen ist einfach in die Elektro-Märkte Eures Vetrauens zu fahren. Dort gibt es erfahrungsgemäß IMMER CEs die nicht verkauft wurden. Egal ob von Skyrim, SC2, Witcher, WoW... egal welches Spiel der letzten Jahre, es gibt sie immer noch im Saturn, Mediamarkt oder gar Müller vereinzelt rumstehen. Von daher werde selbst ich nächste Woche mal die Nürnberger Innenstadt abgrasen und versuchen ein oder zwei der Schätzchen zusätzlich abzugreifen. Ich hab zwar eine von Amazon, aber auf ebay lassen sich die Dinger ja köstlich vergolden 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Mai 2012)

Genau, als ob ein Unternehmer jemals "draufzahlt" wenn sie für die Lieferung mehr bezahlt hätten, hätten sie das auf die Kunden umgeschlagen. Der soll nicht so nen Scheiss verzapfen...


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Frechheit.

Da werden bald ein paar Leute arbeitslos, denn nach so einer Aktion, und ist wohl nicht das erste mal, allerdings bei D 3 bekommt es jeder mit, kann diese Firma Konkurs anmelden.



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass diese Sache wirklich eine zum Himmel stinkende Schweinerei sondergleichen ist, empfehle ich jedem der nun leer ausgegangen ist einfach in die Elektro-Märkte Eures Vetrauens zu fahren. Dort gibt es erfahrungsgemäß IMMER CEs die nicht verkauft wurden. Egal ob von Skyrim, SC2, Witcher, WoW... egal welches Spiel der letzten Jahre, es gibt sie immer noch im Saturn, Mediamarkt oder gar Müller vereinzelt rumstehen. Von daher werde selbst ich nächste Woche mal die Nürnberger Innenstadt abgrasen und versuchen ein oder zwei der Schätzchen zusätzlich abzugreifen. Ich hab zwar eine von Amazon, aber auf ebay lassen sich die Dinger ja köstlich vergolden
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Corni



Werde ich auch so machen. Schön verpackt lassen und dann bei Ebay verticken.


----------



## rstaar (9. Mai 2012)

Wo du es gerade sagst, fällt mir ja noch ein, was ich eigentlich noch erwähnen wollte: Auch ein Händler hat gewisse Rechte, wenn er Sachen bestellt, die aber nicht geliefert bekommt. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt, wieso hier ein Händler sagt, er müsse draufzahlen, wenn er das doch eigentlich vom Lieferanten einfordern könnte, oder?
Aber wenn etwas nicht geordert ist, ist auch niemand da, den man unter Lieferungsverzug setzen kann, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Mag sein. Aber sowas muss ein Händler ganz klar in seinen AGBs festhalten.
Und da gibt es wohl einige Sachen die gerade da nicht stimmig sind.

Oder sagen wir mal so. Bei festlegung ihrer AGBs haben sich die Jungs nicht gerade die besten Rechtsberater geleistet.


----------



## Emke (9. Mai 2012)

Gut das ich auf Amazon.co.uk vorbestellt hab gestern... seit heute kann man bei denen auch nicht mehr Vorbestellen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. Mai 2012)

dafür das sie werbung auf pro7 fahren könnten sie schon mehr rausdrücken als nen 10€ gutschein


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Wie Werbung auf Pro 7 ?? Was für ne Werbung machen die denn? Also Hitfox.


----------



## Yeager3K (9. Mai 2012)

Was für ein erbärmliches, hohles Geschwafel:

1. Thema "Bitteres Lehrgeld - bzw. Hitfox zahlt selber drauf":
Das bittere Lehrgeld zahlen die Kunden, die jetzt auf ihre CE verzichten und mit einer SE abgespeist werden. Der "Gutschein" ist doch nur Lockmittel, noch mehr in dem Laden zu kaufen. Von "Lehrgeld" für Hitfox kann hier also keine Rede sein. Und wo zahlt Hitfox drauf? Indem sie den geprellten Kunden anbieten, was sie auch allen anderen anbieten?
Fazit: Lüge #1!

2. Thema "Losverfahren - alle Besteller haben die gleichen Chancen auf Zu- oder Absage."
Die Umfrage in der Facebook-Gruppe sagt da etwas GANZ anderes. Hier wird sehr deutlich, dass sich die Mehrzahl der Absagen auf Dezember bezieht. Solange das Auswahlverfahren von Hitfox nicht 100% transparent gemacht wird, unterstelle ich hier Kalkül und eine weitere dreiste Lüge!
(Facebook Zahlen der Umfrage (Stand 09.05.2012,21:40) Absagen aus Dezember: 200; Absagen aus Januar: 20; Absagen aus Februar: 4).

3 Thema "Sie tun alles, um noch an CEs zu kommen, es sieht aber nicht gut aus"
Ja? Bei eBay gibts noch ganz viele davon zu haben. Nur mal so. Nichts tun sie. Also wieder nur leeres Gelaber und: Lüge #3.


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2012)

Ich meld mich hier als ebenso betroffener (nicht genannter) Händler auch mal kurz zu Wort:
Es ist natürlich schon ein bisschen mühsam, wenn zwei Wochen vor der Release des Titel vom Vertrieb erfährt, dass einem die vorbestellte Menge nicht zugesagt werden kann. Solange ich nix vernehme, nehme ich Vorbestellungen auf mit ein paar Spielen auf Reserve. Vor allem, weil Blizzard die letzten CE in rauen Mengen liefern konnte.

Wie soll man denn da im Verkauf vorgehen?
Ok, der Losentscheid ist wirklich nicht sehr clever. Wer zuerst reserviert hat, bekommt die CE auch.
Aber in erster Linie muss man hier eher Activision/Blizz die Schuld geben. Denn grade wenns um CE geht, hat man extrem selten ein Rückgaberecht. Also würde das auch NULL Verlust auf Seiten des Publishers bedeuten.


----------



## G-Kar (10. Mai 2012)

Ach nun erklär mir doch mal warum du AV/Blizz die Schuld geben willst?

Weil die CE's produzieren und irgendwelche Groß- Zwischenhändler annehmen das eine Menge X hergestellt wird sie also Menge Y bekommen und daher Menge Y auch garantiert weitergeben können? Guter Plan.

Wenn hier wer gefailt hat dann die Händler die mit Mengen rechnen die sie nich genau kennen und das muss nichtmal der Endhändler sein der das einzelne Produkt an den Spieler verkauft. Das hatten wir vor einiger Zeit schonmal bei den Banken, ich weiss klingt weit hergeholt. Aber denk mal drüber nach.

Es wird von einer Menge X ausgegangen, die wird verkauft. Aber in Wahrheit gibt es nur Menge Y die deutlich kleiner ist.


----------



## Olsen84 (10. Mai 2012)

Dass man sich über so eine Geschichte ärgert, ok. Aber was hier nun gleich wieder abgeht... Als würde gerade die Welt unter gehen...


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich meld mich hier als ebenso betroffener (nicht genannter) Händler auch mal kurz zu Wort:
> [...]


Arbeitest du immer noch in der Branche? Klingt ja fast so, als wärst du nun Selbstständig! 
Wenn ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Aber meine eigentliche Frage: ich möchte jetzt keine Firmeninternas oder ähnliches hören, aber der angebotene Preis von 50 EUR für die CE, liegt der unter dem EK? Wenn ja, dann versteh ich die ganze Situation noch weniger.

Des Weiteren, wenn du als Händler bei deinem Großhändler eine Ladung von Spiel XYZ ordest, bekommst du dann eine Bestätigung über Menge X oder wie läuft das? Weil ich mag mir nicht so recht vorstellen können, dass der Händler hier einfach ne Bestellung mit "soviel wie geht!" ausgelöst hat und ohne Begrenzung in seinem Webshop Bestellungen angenommen hat.

Den Händler gibts doch hoffentlich nicht erst seit gestern, d.h. der müsste doch wissen wie der Hase läuft ...  

Ich bin noch unentschlossen was Diablo 3 betrifft und werde wohl am Releasetag spontan in ein MM / Saturn gondeln und, wenn überhaupt, die normale Version kaufen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Dass man sich über so eine Geschichte ärgert, ok. Aber was hier nun gleich wieder abgeht... Als würde gerade die Welt unter gehen...


Ich hatte eben die Kommentare bei Golem.de gelesen und das las sich so ähnlich. 
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, natürlich wird so schnell der verprellten Kunden keiner mehr bei Hitfox bestellen.

Was ich aber wirklich nicht verstehe, sind ernsthafte Kommentare ob und wie man den Händler am Besten verklagen kann. Da hört der "Spass" irgendwie auf, das Urteil vom Rechtsanwalt hin oder her.


----------



## BiJay (10. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren, wenn du als Händler bei deinem Großhändler eine Ladung von Spiel XYZ ordest, bekommst du dann eine Bestätigung über Menge X oder wie läuft das? Weil ich mag mir nicht so recht vorstellen können, dass der Händler hier einfach ne Bestellung mit "soviel wie geht!" ausgelöst hat und ohne Begrenzung in seinem Webshop Bestellungen angenommen hat.


 Eine solche Bestätigung kann sich eine Weile hinziehen. Man ordert zwar eine gewisse Anzahl, aber es kann durchaus passieren, dass einem nur kurze Zeit vor Lieferung gesagt wird, dass man tatsächlich weniger bekommt. Wie oft genau das bei (limitierten) PC-Spielen vorkommt, kann ich nicht sagen. Kenne die Prozedur aber aus anderen (ähnlichen) Bereichen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2012)

rstaar schrieb:


> Auch ein Händler hat gewisse Rechte, wenn er Sachen bestellt, die aber nicht geliefert bekommt. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt, wieso hier ein Händler sagt, er müsse draufzahlen, wenn er das doch eigentlich vom Lieferanten einfordern könnte, oder?
> Aber wenn etwas nicht geordert ist, ist auch niemand da, den man unter Lieferungsverzug setzen kann, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


 Von dem, was sie sagen, kann es also eigentlich nur so gewesen sein, daß sie sich auf eine mündliche Zusage verlassen haben - in der Tat reichlich naiv.

Zudem kann es durchaus sein, daß gewisse Lieferanten Preistreiberei betreiben und das könnte eine gängige Methode für solch naive Firmen sein.


----------



## DukeZero (10. Mai 2012)

das ganze ist aber doch ein Witz, durch der Vorauskasse Zahlung. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele Bestellungen dort eingegangen sind. Mit dem Geld konnten die jetzt wunderbar arbeiten. Vom Kauf zurücktreten + Entschädigung wäre hier angebracht.


----------



## rstaar (10. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Von dem, was sie sagen, kann es also eigentlich nur so gewesen sein, daß sie sich auf eine mündliche Zusage verlassen haben - in der Tat reichlich naiv.



Also ich weiß nicht, wenn ich am Wochenende zu einem Vieh-Markt fahre und mir da eine Kuh kaufe, mag es ja durchaus üblich sein, dass ich meinen Kauf/Bestellung mündlich oder zumindest mit einem Handschlag besiegle. Und da kann ich dann meine Kuh direkt mitnehmen.

Nur in diesem Fall sind es doch ganz andere Beträge, um die es hier geht (wobei ich keine Ahnung hab, was so eine Kuh kostet), und es ist vor allem eine Ware, die noch gar nicht verfügbar ist. Und sich da auf mündliche Zusagen verlassen und in der Zwischenzeit alles bereits weiterverkaufen gegen harte Währung mit elektronischen/schriftlichen Belegen? Also so blauäugig kann man doch wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## DukeZero (10. Mai 2012)

Außerdem will ich gar nicht wissen, wieviele Hitfox Besteller ihre CE VErsion schon bei Ebay für den doppelten Preis weiterverkauft haben. Das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2012)

Darrag schrieb:


> lächerlich was man hier für kommentare liest....wow,ne diablo 3 collectors nicht bkommen?na da nimm halt die normale version.davon geht die welt nicht unter.....was immer das lächerlichste ist,ist das über so ein thema heiß diskutiert wird,als wenns um das leben gehen würde.wenn nur mal so sehr diskutiert und vorallem gehandelt werde würde,wie bei sachen die wirklich wichtig sind!menschenrechte,z.b.,tierschutz,umweltschutz,arbeitsplätze,verschuldung etc.!!!


Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die Leute bei Hitfox in *Vorkasse* gegangen sind, d.h. dem Händler das Geld bereits überwiesen haben. Würde es so laufen wie bei Amazon, Geld wird erst bei Versand der Ware abgebucht, hätten sich nicht soviele Leute aufgeregt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2012)

Darrag schrieb:


> lächerlich was man hier für kommentare liest....wow,ne diablo 3 collectors nicht bkommen?na da nimm halt die normale version.davon geht die welt nicht unter.....was immer das lächerlichste ist,ist das über so ein thema heiß diskutiert wird,als wenns um das leben gehen würde.wenn nur mal so sehr diskutiert und vorallem gehandelt werde würde,wie bei sachen die wirklich wichtig sind!menschenrechte,z.b.,tierschutz,umweltschutz,arbeitsplätze,verschuldung etc.!!!


 
Äh..ich will ja nichts sagen, aber dafür ist ein *Computerspieleforum* doch da. Über die anderen Dinge kann man in anderen Foren und Bereichen diskutieren, hier geht's ja um das Thema Spiele.
Und wenn Leute wirklich per Vorkasse bezahlt haben und dann ihr Produkt *nicht* erhalten, dann haben sie jede Berechtigung da sauer zu sein. Ich glaub, wenn mir das passiert wäre, dann wäre ich wohl zu einem Anwalt gegangen, weil das hat schon einen Hauch von Betrug, finde ich zumindest.


----------



## McDrake (10. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Arbeitest du immer noch in der Branche? Klingt ja fast so, als wärst du nun Selbstständig!
> Wenn ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Nene. In diesem Business wäre das wohl inzwischen russisch Roulette 
Andere Baustelle, gleicher Lohn, mehr Arbeit 



> Aber meine eigentliche Frage: ich möchte jetzt keine Firmeninternas oder ähnliches hören, aber der angebotene Preis von 50 EUR für die CE, liegt der unter dem EK? Wenn ja, dann versteh ich die ganze Situation noch weniger.


Das ist wirklich sehr knapp bemessen. Aber kommt wohl auch darauf an, von woher die CE stammen sollte. Im Deutschsprachigen Raum macht man damit kein Plus. Die Einkaufspreise im Osten kenne ich nicht.



> Des Weiteren, wenn du als Händler bei deinem Großhändler eine Ladung von Spiel XYZ ordest, bekommst du dann eine Bestätigung über Menge X oder wie läuft das? Weil ich mag mir nicht so recht vorstellen können, dass der Händler hier einfach ne Bestellung mit "soviel wie geht!" ausgelöst hat und ohne Begrenzung in seinem Webshop Bestellungen angenommen hat.
> 
> Den Händler gibts doch hoffentlich nicht erst seit gestern, d.h. der müsste doch wissen wie der Hase läuft ...


Die Meldung bekommt man vom offiziellen Vertrieb im jeweiligen Land (sofern man dort bestellt).
Und im NORMALFALL ist das auch kein Problem. Das ist jetzt der erste Titel seit sehr langer Zeit, bei dem die CE sehr knapp ist.
Die Frage ist jetzt: Wurden wirklich nur sehr wenige produziert, oder sehr viele verlangt.
So oder so: Der Vertrieb schaut sich sich die jeweiligen Kanäle an. Onlineshops habe da inzwischen ein wenig Vorrang. Was ich auch verstehe. Und danach werden die bestellten Mengen einfach gekürzt. Also wenn wer 50 Bestellt hat, bekommt er evtl nur 20. und derjenige, der 10 Bestellt hat evtl nur 2 oder gar keine.
Aber nochmals: Das ist wirklich eine Ausnahmesituation mit D3.


----------

